# What is the best brand of minerals? (Copper deficiency)



## meme (Feb 17, 2013)

We have been feeding our goats Manna Pro minerals, and they absolutely love it. The only problem is they all have rough coats and Heidi is starting to develop a fish tail. I can also see red in Rachel's coat. I would rather NOT bolus them if I can avoid it, especially considering Rachel is due in only 40 days. I have been reading, and a lot of people have seen amazing results from Onyx cattle minerals. Has anybody else had a good experience with Onyx or Sweetlix?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 18, 2013)

We use Onyx and sweetlix and both are fine minerals and the goats eat them well. I felt Sweetlix absorbed moisture a little more than the Onyx. But the Onyx doesn't have a real good Phosphorus to calcium ration and I have a lot of wethers certain times of the year.


----------



## meme (Feb 18, 2013)

Hmm, we do have a pet whether, so the calcium to phosphorous ratio is important.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 18, 2013)

meme said:
			
		

> Hmm, we do have a pet whether, so the calcium to phosphorous ratio is important.


We raise show wethers for 4H.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 18, 2013)

Even with having minerals out, I have to copper bolus 3-4 times per year. Copper bolusing during pregnancy is fine. It is copper oxide so it isn't absorbed as well or quickly as copper sulfate.


----------



## lilhill (Feb 18, 2013)

We use the Sweetlix and also have to copper bolus once or twice a year depending on the goat.


----------



## meme (Feb 18, 2013)

Do you think it's really safe to bolus when she is this far along? I know that having a deficiency can have a bad affect on the kids too.I guess it would be easy to bolus, I am just worried as Rachel is our first pregnant goat and I don't want to harm her or her babies.  I was hoping that some brand of mineral would help them " catch up' over time.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 18, 2013)

I copper bolus 4 weeks prior to delivery when I also give their CDT shot and BoSe shot. So they get all 3 at once.


----------



## nmred (Feb 18, 2013)

Check out this link in the organic thread http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=8882  I would also give a vitamen E tablet with this once a day.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 18, 2013)

Those copper rods going into their stomach is actually a good thing. They kill Barberpole worm on contact for up to 18 hours. So copper bolusing them will also help with deworming.


----------



## meme (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks guys. I decided to go ahead and buy a small pack of Copasure. I am also going to pick up some vitamin E soft gels today and start adding it to a small amount of grain for her. She is getting her Bose and CDT this Saturday. I hope all goes well, we are down to just 38 more days!


----------



## meme (Mar 10, 2013)

I just gave them their copper at 1cc per 50 pounds, measured out in a standard syringe. I am excited to see results.


----------

